# replacing velcro on cycling shoes?



## DJ Lieb (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a pair of old Sidi's that the velcro is wearing out and read on line that you can replace the velcro by getting the supplies at a crafts store. 

For anyone who has done this: Does the bushy part of the velcro come off as a whole strip, or do you use something to scrap it away? Do you use an exacto knife?

thanks.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

The shoe people get the "hook and loop" fabric (velcro is a trademarked or copyrighted name, not sure which) at the same place the fabric store people do. Look real close and you'll see the seam to cut it at.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

How bad are the shoes? Is it time to replace them?

If not, take it to a shoe cobbler. No offense, but if you're calling the "loop" of velcro "the bushy part" you may want to leave it to the pros! 

PUT THE EXACTO KNIFE DOWN! :lol:


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*look here*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=609975&highlight=sidi


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

shoe repair guy $10 or so.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

seam-ripper and a sewing machine
easy-peasy


----------

